# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  ProHoster - подходящие по цене и надежные домены для вашего бизнеса.

## rurrollbay

Всякая уважающая себя фирма имеет личный сайт. Даже обладатели таких профессий как писатели, дизайнеры, музыканты имеют свои сайты. В информационный век веб-сайты  это замечательный способ ставить в известность покупателей, поклонников, потенциальных заказчиков о собственных услугах, товарах или работе. Пропускать этот инструмент продаж нельзя.   
Основное условие в функциональности сайта — доменное имя. Это составная часть бренда организации, которая, в свою очередь, в немалой степени влияет на репутацию. В частности, если фирма ведет дела через интернет. Правильно подобранное имя облегчит поиск данных о фирме в сети и запоминание бренда фирмы.  Кроме самого названия сайта, важно грамотно остановить выбор на домене первого уровня. Маловероятно клиенты отнесутся серьезно и поверят в надежность фирмы, если ее вебсайт функционирует в доменной зоне .xxx, .adult или .hack. Зато на привычные .com, .ru или .biz люди реагируют доброжелательно. Вот почему регистрация доменов обязана происходить в соответствии с тематикой вебсайта и у надежного хостера. Это важно для работоспособности веб-сайта, его доступности из любой точки мира. 
Компания «ProHoster» поможет зарегистрировать домен в 700 зонах. Главное преимущество компании в оптимальных ценах на любой из них. Поскольку «ProHoster» лично осуществляет регистрацию имён, а не покупает их, то и стоимость у него весьма ниже, чем у конкурентов. Тут возможно  за бесценок [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в любой распространённой зоне. К тому же, все клиенты получают бесплатное доменное имя третьего уровня. 
Сотрудничая с «ProHoster», клиент получает качественный хостинг, бесплатную поддержку, стабильные сервера, бесплатный конструктор сайтов и защиту от DDOS атак. Сотрудники фирмы окажут помощь в переносе сайта на свои сервера. Клиенты даже не увидят, что с сайтом проводили какие-то работы. Не важно в какой CMS был создан вебсайт, на серверах «ProHoster» он будет работать без ошибок и глюков.

----------

